# Scissor Witch Prop - Any How-To s ?



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

I saw this "Jumping" Witch scissor prop in action on YouTube and loved it. 
Anyone have any plans or a "How To" for this? I'd love to give something like this a shot.

Link of "Workings" :




Link of "Witch in Action": 




I'm also looking to do a Trash Can Trauma prop, but yet to the extent of the ones I've seen here. I'd maybe like to do a simple cylinder with a head on the end that shoot straight up and opens the lid. I'll take suggestions, plans, or how to's for it as well.

THanks for looking.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

this one uses 2 door closers but if you wanted to, you could probly get away with one bimba dual cylinder 8" stroke.
http://www.halloweenfear.com/ScissorProp.html


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Those are from the http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/ website.

Go to the scissor prop area and there is a pdf how-to near the bottom.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Holy crap, they built the scissor mechanism by hand.

Anyone know of anything pre-made that would work? I was hoping they stripped the scissor from something - like those old kiddie gates.


----------

